# Laminate--90-degree turn



## Angwood (Oct 17, 2006)

Does anybody have any advice on turning a corner in a narrow hallway when laying down laminate flooring?

I laid down laminate in one of our bedrooms with no problem. I do know that the laminate should go parallel to the length of the hallway and all that, but at the end of the hall there is a ninety-degree turn to the right (then it's a few steps to the bathroom). I'd rather not have a "cross-planked" look along that part of the hall.

So is it possible to miter the flooring at 45 degrees, so that the flooring "turns" the corner at the end of the hall? If so, would a T molding be advisable where the two directions meet?

I have searched online and haven't been able to find a "how-to" that covers this subject. Other questions occur to me, like whether I would start laying the flooring at the turn/miter and then work outward.

Thanks in advance for whatever guidance you guys can offer.

Angus in Baton Rouge


----------



## Angwood (Oct 17, 2006)

Anyone...?

Maybe it's not practical or even possible to do what I'm proposing to do...?


----------



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

If I understand your situation correctly, I would say you would simply continue with the laminate in the "direction" you are laying it....if it takes a 90 degree turn that doesnt change anything....??? When you say "cross plank look" what do you mean exactly? That the planks will then be running perpendilcular in the new area? because that is normal.
I think we need a picture of what you are trying to do. Is that possible?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I think he means have the laminate cut 45 degree at the end and join them together rather than lay two together with one end touching the edge of the other....


----------



## Angwood (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes, I envision cutting the ends of planks at a 45-degree angle and butting the angled ends, so that the planks make a 90-degree turn. I'm trying to avoid a "cross-planked" (short planks running across the narrow hallway) look in the short part of the L-shaped hallway.

I'll try to "draw" with the keyboard:

The hall:
ll
ll
ll
====================


Halls look best when flooring planks run parallel to the length, which is easy to do in the long part of the hall, but in the short part of the hall they would run perpendicular to the length, unless I change directions at the right-angle turn. 

It just seems like a "mitered turn" would look better...but maybe it's not worth the trouble.


----------



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes. This is what I thought you were talking about. 
With laminate, I dont see how this could be done. If you miter the corners, the tongue and groove will have to be cut and there will be nothing to attach the planks. You could of course attach them some other way (glue or nailing) but this may affect the "floating" nature of the laminate plank floor and/or may be difficult to do without damaging the planks. I have never done this, but you could call the manufacturer of the laminate and ask them if attaching planks other than by using the tongue and groove, would be recommended. 
With hardwood this would certainly be possible and I have seen it, but with laminate I dont know if it can be done effectively. Maybe Floorcraft or another pro could shed some light.
Just FYI, I have seen many floors that run perpendicular in a hallway...Especially if it a short one, as it sounds like it is.
Or how about a flush transition then reverse the pattern...
Maybe you could attach the ends of the planks into the parellel floor in the first hall creating a turn.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

it would need to be a simple tounge and groove design.
those are rare.


----------



## Angwood (Oct 17, 2006)

But what if I ran a T-molding across the angled joint...?


----------



## dougrus (Sep 16, 2006)

Sure. I dont see why not...the only thing with a transition like that is it will bring a little attention to that area...which may or may not look good...since it is laminate throw it down click a few pieces of floor together and see how it looks.


----------



## Hammatime (Oct 2, 2006)

I think what you are thinking will work. But them you will have the T - molding sticking up in the middle of the corner in the hallway. Take some scraps and do it at the 45 degree angle to see what it looks like. Then see what it looks like at a 90 degree and pick which one looks better. If it was real wood I would do the 45. The whole thing is do you want to see that T - molding in the middle of the hallway.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

A t molding will work just fine. Although I have not seen one done at that angle before.
there will be a ridge.


----------



## Russell (Oct 30, 2005)

Cut your 45's in the hall planks. Then use a slot cutter bit in a router to cut a slot in the miters (end of the flooring). After you get all of the hall pieces installed cut a spline the full length and put it in the slot. Then you can cut the other side of the miter and install them. (you'll probabably have to lock the joint on the side of the flooring together then drive the miter together. Joints will have to be very accurate!


----------



## Deacon Homework (Jan 30, 2012)

*Laminate flooring in an L shaped room*

We had the same problem but the flooring was not of sufficiently good quality to redo the tongue and groove. We found the 90 degree version was by far the best. In this way there is no need to glue, there is no ridge across the walkway and the shorter part of the L is not floating without being properly located. The end effect of a zig zag pattern at 90 degrees across from one corner to the other is quite attractive.


----------

